# To all you a holes with your mud motors.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sick and tired of all these duds with their fancy mud motors digging trenches in my marshes. I'll be walking along nicely on a the flat marsh bottom when bam I fall in one of your **** trenches. Please save your money and buy and outboard motor so this wont happen anymore. And get up earlier and stuff. Oh yea don't set up within a mile of me, and blow your calls better.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Best thread ever!......in light of a few other B&M threads recently started.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'm sick and tired of all these duds with their fancy mud motors digging trenches in my marshes. I'll be walking along nicely on a the flat marsh bottom when bam I fall in one of your **** trenches. Please save your money and buy and outboard motor so this wont happen anymore. And get up earlier and stuff. Oh yea don't set up within a mile of me, and blow your calls better.


I guess I wont offer to take you out in my mm then.LOL your funny fixed blade.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Here fishy, fishy, fishy
Here fishy, fishy, fishy....


----------



## bengoosed (May 29, 2010)

Fixed blade, what's your big deal!!! I work harder than you and make more money than you. So I deserve to have a nicer motor than you. Don't be jealous man. You probably drive a truck with a lift on, right? Are you compensating for something?


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

BENGOOSED!!! Those that talk about how rich they are, are usually far from it. Even if you make more money than others, WHO CARES!!!!! 

And just for your information this website is for users who want to share hunting information, and have common interests. Maybe you should start trolling the ACLU websites. Seems like they like to fight about nothing.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

bengoosed said:


> Fixed blade, what's your big deal!!! I work harder than you and make more money than you. So I deserve to have a nicer motor than you. Don't be jealous man. You probably drive a truck with a lift on, right? Are you compensating for something?


If you've got a boat with a fancy motor on it, then why the hell is "your spot" only as far as 3rd bridge?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

i agrree on this one with you;rich yuppie scum


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

i disagree on this one with you;poor lazy inbreeders.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'm sick and tired of all these duds with their fancy mud motors digging trenches in my marshes. I'll be walking along nicely on a the flat marsh bottom when bam I fall in one of your **** trenches. Please save your money and buy and outboard motor so this wont happen anymore. And get up earlier and stuff. Oh yea don't set up within a mile of me, and blow your calls better.


but thats the only way i can find my way back!! _follow the trenches_! _(O)_


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Are there moderators on here that can boot these idiots?

Oh, wait a minute, I guess we need comic relief now and then


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a new rig I've been working on. You can't tell, because I have a sheet over it to protect it from getting paint on it. But those two bad boy outboards are hooked up to a 4 wheeler. Can you even imagine the possibilities? Land and sea? It's gonna be unstoppable!!!!! I'm calling it the A.T.B. All Terrain Boat.










P.s. Feel free to tell me how bad ass the paint job looks.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Here's a new rig I've been working on. You can't tell, because I have a sheet over it to protect it from getting paint on it. But those two bad boy outboards are hooked up to a 4 wheeler. Can you even imagine the possibilities? Land and sea? It's gonna be unstoppable!!!!! I'm calling it the A.T.B. All Terrain Boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sheeit you not, I used to work for the DMV a LOOONG time ago, and there was a guy that came in and registered his "Boaterhome". It was a motorhome that you can drive down the road, and had pontoons around the sides with a 40hp outboard on the back.. He spent alot of time down at Lake powell in it. It was BAD ASS!!!!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I know what you're all thinking. I wounder If fixed blade could paint my 1950 something outboard that nice. And the answer is yes my friends, I can.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

fixed blade said:


> ... And the answer is yes my friends, I can.


Yay! There IS a God! Thank you thank you thank you! OOO°)OO


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> I'm sick and tired of all these duds with their fancy mud motors digging trenches in my marshes. I'll be walking along nicely on a the flat marsh bottom when bam I fall in one of your **** trenches. Please save your money and buy and outboard motor so this wont happen anymore. And get up earlier and stuff. Oh yea don't set up within a mile of me, and blow your calls better.


 Hey i like those trenches , as they help me find some of your good areas to hunt , three or four trenches going into the same cove = good spot .


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Is it okay if I use this in the marsh?





I'll even blow on my call like this guy


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

fixed blade said:


> I'm sick and tired of all these duds with their fancy mud motors digging trenches in my marshes. I'll be walking along nicely on a the flat marsh bottom when bam I fall in one of your **** trenches. Please save your money and buy and outboard motor so this wont happen anymore. And get up earlier and stuff. Oh yea don't set up within a mile of me, and blow your calls better.


AHAHAHAHA did you find the sweet one i dug at FB?? that thing had to be 5 feet deep! im soooo sorry!! i was thinking just the other day about how many people that hole has eaten so far this year. i watched it swallow a guy on the opener and now it sounds like atleast 1 more poor unsuspecting soul got eaten too  i just hope that somewhere during that holes existance it eats one of those arrogant federal fish cop wearing hip boots haha that would be awesome to witness :mrgreen: sounds like you need to watch where you step!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Is it okay if I use this in the marsh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey i seen that guy out there at FB last weekened! he set up right next to me. you should see his decoy spread! some of those little yellow plastic rubber duckies he was using were cute!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> [quote="Bax*":2and03ux]Is it okay if I use this in the marsh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey i seen that guy out there at FB last weekened! he set up right next to me. you should see his decoy spread! some of those little yellow plastic rubber duckies he was using were cute! [/quote:2and03ux]
I bet the tweety birds decoyed really well to those!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

nah, it wasnt so much the tweety birds as it was the utah snow geese. ive never seen them decoy so well! he tried to shoot some of them in self defense, luckily for the ut snows, he was a terrible shot.


----------

